# Electronic music makers: what genre do you compose?



## JMAA (Feb 10, 2010)

Quick thread, just for fun.
And I mean what kind of electronic music like gabber, d'n'b, house... you make.
I'll start: I'm pretty of a general composer for this.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty much all over the map, but most of the stuff I've done recently (read: late '09) is DnB or some variation of Hardcore. Been trying to get more into Dubstep and back into Trance though.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 10, 2010)

Mostly DnB and IDM, I think.  sometimes I'm not sure what to call it exactly, but it usually falls under the experimental category.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ambient, acid, brakecore, experimuntal, dubstep is gay

I also compose 2-car garage


----------



## JMAA (Feb 12, 2010)

Frisky1753 said:


> Ambient, acid, brakecore, experimuntal, dubstep is gay
> 
> I also compose 2-car garage


Dubstep... depends. For me it's more for the kind of "Assassin in disguise of citizen" scene.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure /something/ can be done with the genre (Burial is enjoyable) but the vast majority of it reminds me of some kind of boss music from a specific game that everybody collectively forgot


----------



## JMAA (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, the best thing I've been enjoying is making Slipknot remixes, sort of like Dj Starscream does.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvOJ2d22sh8


----------

